# Bloated/Constipated and Miserable



## alexibs (Jul 31, 2013)

Food induced, likely stress induced and definately poor decisions have lead me to the point I'm at. I have gotten up this evening after lying in bed in order to prep my "anti-bloat/anti-constipation" flax seed granola. Does it always help? No! It creates such a full feeling that I feel maxed out and unable to eat or breathe. Ahhhh but that is also a symptom of the IBS!

I feel like I have no control over this. Hence my constant decision to give up and not eat right - perputation circles go round and round.

I have joined this forum...why...I have asked myself. Some relief somehow, I suppose, maybe just emotional support...here's hoping.

I am tired of taking my discomfort out on the world and those I love. My poor husband.







He has no idea how to help me. And yet, when I am uncomfortable I snap at him - like it's his fault.

I hate food - I love food - food hates me - oh boy, food does hate me - I hate food

Not sure that I've tried enough to even give myself any create. I am sure that after my 1st husband died and I went from 320 lbs to 249ish lbs, I did not have the health problems that I now have...since gaining most of that weight back. Yikes, it's in writting!

What's the big deal - The pressure of the bloat is sooooo great I wish I could describe it:

Looking for work when you are afraid to be winded by the time you get to meet your interviewer is a big deal.

Having 5 sizes of pants and the largest not fitting you is a big deal.

Walking to the kitchen for just water and being out of breath is a big deal.

The inability to function like a normal person is a big deal.

I normally, when not bloated or constipated, am a very positive, upbeat and down-right pleasure to be around. I have confidence that someone "like me" should, under normal circumstances shouldn't have. I am an extrovert. I wish I could be an introvert. I am not an introvert.

The bloat not only makes me look like I'm pregnant....before even finishing a meal....I also appear fat and pregnant. I have always carried my weight in my stomach. This was long before the IBS - which I am thinking has been about 4 years. Even when I was at a more reasonable weight, less that the above 249ish weight in 1990, I was asked by a co-worker when I was due. I let her off the hook by playing dumb by saying when I got off work that evening. I also said, "I'm not sure what you mean." "Oh, nevermind." was her response - I do wonder if she ever did that again. My mother was once asked in a grocer and she told the little boy, "Nope it's all me". Proud of her that day, I was. Then the last time...I was at a baby shower...the father of the baby to born's mother came up to me...(ready)...and yes, proceeded to rub my belly in front of everyone and said, "looks like we've got another one on the way here too". OMGoodness - what a blessing that I was in a church. With no IBS then, I did ask her, with everyone's continued attention, why she would say that...can't you tell the difference between someone being fat and pregnant...I believe, that was also my first summer after my husband had died...I made it a point to tell her to be more aware before she hurts people's feeling. (As former Aunt D would have said, "I wouldn't say she was a bright one". Gotta love church lady's way of making a point-love you Aunt D)

Wow, so I digress. Magnesium, Senna (tea and pills), Magnesium Sulfate (fizzy drink), Milk of Mag, Miralax, Benefiber, stool softners, the orange one that escapes me right now, and foods with added fiber - tried 'em - with doctor supervision.

I know, I understand the only thing that will truly help me is diet and exercise...I get it...all the fiber and products in the world will not help if I continue to eat like an idiot and consume foods that my body is reactive too...it's like and allergic reaction...I get it...my body is bloating up like a fish to protect itself from the "evil" that I have decided I crave.

Pray for me that this is what I need to jump start my road to a healthier, happier, lighter, IBS controlled and bloat-free life.

Thanks for reading. Of course, supportive comments welcome...I am here for reasons and benefits that are in other's hands too! Thanks all

Alex


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha...yeah. I get this bloating too, but not as much as you...until right now I guess. I am bloated, lost my appetite and sleep today. I guess I am back to where I started a couple of years ago.

I too have a love-hate relationship with food. What a story it was...until food and I started having serious fights and people started noticing that it was not a rosy relationship 

Have work today, dunno how I am gonna make it like this.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## alexibs (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. Had to rush home from a quick errand run. Screaming pain and feeling like vomiting, at least something's happening...I suppose!


----------

